# QT5 won't build



## nedry (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi I am trying to compile x11/konsole but it requires devel/qt5 unfortunately it fails to build, I am using FreeBSD 11 p1.
	
	



```
root@bsddebug:/usr/ports/devel/qt5 # make install clean
===>  Staging for qt5-5.7.1
===>   qt5-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt53DCore.so - not found
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on package: pkgconf>=1.3.0_1 - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libassimp.so.3 - found (/usr/loca                    l/lib/libassimp.so.3)
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Concurrent.so - found (/usr                    /local/lib/qt5/libQt5Concurrent.so)
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/local                    /lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so)
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Gui.so - found (/usr/local/                    lib/qt5/libQt5Gui.so)
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Qml.so - found (/usr/local/                    lib/qt5/libQt5Qml.so)
===>   qt5-3d-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Quick.so - not found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on package: libGL>0 - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc                     - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.p                    c - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/moc - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake - found
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Core.so - found (/usr/lo                    cal/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Gui.so - found (/usr/loc                    al/lib/qt5/libQt5Gui.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Network.so - found (/usr                    /local/lib/qt5/libQt5Network.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Qml.so - found (/usr/loc                    al/lib/qt5/libQt5Qml.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Sql.so - found (/usr/loc                    al/lib/qt5/libQt5Sql.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Test.so - found (/usr/lo                    cal/lib/qt5/libQt5Test.so)
===>   qt5-quick-5.7.1 depends on shared library: libQt5Widgets.so - not found
===>  Building for qt5-widgets-5.7.1
--- ../../../bin/uic ---
c++ -Wl,--as-needed -fstack-protector -Wl,--gc-sections -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr                    /local/lib/qt5 -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/customwidgetsinfo.o  .obj/databaseinfo.o                      .obj/driver.o  .obj/treewalker.o  .obj/ui4.o  .obj/validator.o  .obj/cppextrac                    timages.o  .obj/cppwritedeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteicondata.o  .obj/cppwriteico                    ndeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteiconinitialization.o  .obj/cppwriteincludes.o  .obj                    /cppwriteinitialization.o  .obj/main.o  .obj/uic.o   -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/q                    t5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lQt5Core
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5C                    ore.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `__bss_start@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5C                    ore.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5C                    ore.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `_edata@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5C                    ore.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5C                    ore.so:(.dynamic+0x2b2a0): multiple definition of `_end@Qt_5'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** [../../../bin/uic] Error code 1

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-s                    rc-5.7.1/src/tools/uic
1 error

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-s                    rc-5.7.1/src/tools/uic
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-quick
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-3d
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/qt5
```
nedry


----------



## talsamon (Apr 21, 2017)

Sometimes the dependencies are not proper cleaned up.
Try: `make clean-depends`.


----------



## nedry (Apr 21, 2017)

Unfortunately it gives the same error message, mabe qt5 is broke?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 21, 2017)

Just a theory: sometimes compile errors can happen when some of the dependencies aren't fully in check. For example: you upgraded from FreeBSD 10.3 to 11.0 but haven't recompiled all your ports. Things might be able to work, but you could run into issues when some ports were compiled against older versions of the base libraries. I'm not saying that this is the case here, but it could still be useful to (re)compile and/or rebuild the ports dependencies.

Now, the rough way to do this is using `# portmaster -Rf devel/qt5`, but this will pretty much rebuild _everything_ it depends on, including child dependencies (that's how I call it: so dependencies of the devel/qt5 dependencies).

What I sometimes do in situations like that is this: `# make -C /usr/ports/devel/qt5 run-depends-list | sed -e 's/\/usr\/ports\//g/' > /root/depends_list && portmaster `cat /root/depends_list``. In other words: tell portmaster to _only_ rebuild (and reinstall) the packages which the port directly depends on, no more and no less. This has often helped me resolve some of these kinds of issues.

Of course, the first thing I do is refresh the ports collection (`# portsnap fetch update`) to see if it might be related to a known (and resolved) hiccup.

Hope this can help.


----------



## acheron (Apr 22, 2017)

There is a PR for your issue PR 218187


----------



## Jeff Singleton (Apr 22, 2017)

First post...It seems that I have hit this issue too. However, I have tried everything, including the patch in the PR report and my qt5-widgets still fails to build.

How can I clean everything and rebuild everything? That portmaster -Rf command doesn't seem to do the trick anymore.

EDIT:

Ok...using the second option seems to work. Qt5 is now installed and I am now attempting to complete my install of the KDE Frameworks v5.


----------



## nedry (Apr 25, 2017)

I have tried the patch but no luck, will there be an update to the ports tree?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

The ports tree is constantly updated. But regarding this issue, it will be updated when the issue has been resolved satisfactorily. It's not in anybody's interest to push a patch that fixes this issue but breaks a bunch of others.


----------



## nedry (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks I will wait  
nedry


----------



## Grell (May 17, 2017)

Hey did you ever solve this issue?  I am having the same problem where qt5-widgets will not compile.  Here is an excerpt of the error message:

```
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `__bss_start@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `_edata@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x2b2a0): multiple definition of `_end@Qt_5'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/src/tools/uic
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets

===>>> make build failed for x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## nedry (May 17, 2017)

Unfortunately i have not yet got it working


----------



## talsamon (May 17, 2017)

PR 218187. There is a patch for bsd.qt.mk in the PR. Seems it helps in some cases but in some not.
(caused by llvm's gold linker).
May it helps, if you recompile llvm/clang without gold option and
tecompile all ports which x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets  is depend.


----------



## Grell (Jun 3, 2017)

I just today tried compiling qt5-widgets again after a ports update and it is working fine now.


----------



## daeron (Jun 3, 2017)

Grell said:


> I just today tried compiling qt5-widgets again after a ports update and it is working fine now.


Which ports Revision or ctm are you on?


----------



## Grell (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm not quite sure, here is the output of my uname -a: `FreeBSD JaWeh 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`


----------



## daeron (Jun 3, 2017)

All of QT5 is now building for me but I'm using 10.3-STABLE
Did you follow the UPDATING instruction 20170602 to rebuild qt5-qmake first and then the rest of qt5-*


----------



## nedry (Jun 6, 2017)

today i still get the following error message on building qt5-widgets:

```
===>  Building for qt5-widgets-5.7.1
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/customwidgetsinfo.o customwidgetsinfo.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/databaseinfo.o databaseinfo.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/driver.o driver.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/treewalker.o treewalker.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/ui4.o ui4.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/validator.o validator.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppextractimages.o cpp/cppextractimages.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwritedeclaration.o cpp/cppwritedeclaration.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwriteicondata.o cpp/cppwriteicondata.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwriteicondeclaration.o cpp/cppwriteicondeclaration.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwriteiconinitialization.o cpp/cppwriteiconinitialization.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwriteincludes.o cpp/cppwriteincludes.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/cppwriteinitialization.o cpp/cppwriteinitialization.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/main.o main.cpp
c++ -c -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -std=c++1z -fno-exceptions -Wall -W -Wdate-time -pthread -fPIC -DQT_NO_MTDEV -DQT_NO_LIBUDEV -DQT_NO_TSLIB -DQT_NO_LIBINPUT -DQT_ACCESSIBILITY -DQT_NO_STYLE_GTK -DQT_WIDGETS -DQT_XSYNC -DQT_UIC -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII -DQT_NO_FOREACH -DQT_UIC_CPP_GENERATOR -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -I. -Icpp -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include/QtCore -I.moc -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/lib/qt5/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -o .obj/uic.o uic.cpp
c++ -Wl,--as-needed -fstack-protector -Wl,--gc-sections -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt5 -o ../../../bin/uic .obj/customwidgetsinfo.o  .obj/databaseinfo.o  .obj/driver.o  .obj/treewalker.o  .obj/ui4.o  .obj/validator.o  .obj/cppextractimages.o  .obj/cppwritedeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteicondata.o  .obj/cppwriteicondeclaration.o  .obj/cppwriteiconinitialization.o  .obj/cppwriteincludes.o  .obj/cppwriteinitialization.o  .obj/main.o  .obj/uic.o   -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib -L/usr/local/lib -lQt5Core
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `__bss_start@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): multiple definition of `_edata@Qt_5'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x27a98): first defined here
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/lib/libQt5Core.so:(.dynamic+0x2b2a0): multiple definition of `_end@Qt_5'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## nik0tine (Nov 8, 2018)

November 2018. QT5 is still not working.
Needed for graphics/krita
I imagine millennials with green hair eating potato chips in the dev staff of QT5. Not knowing what they are doing.


----------

